# 08 Specialized P2 chromo



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Cross post from another thread, the 2008 P2. Not sure besides color and the hubs what's different. Looks nice!

http://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=16142&catid=member&imageuser=27281


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks awesome. Do you know anything about any other P series? The P1 for example.


----------



## giant alameda rider (Apr 5, 2006)

Sick bike. The red hub doesn't really fit with the orange/white frame/fork.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Only what is shown on the web site. Looks like it's a early media/magazine test ride so the bikes may change once they are released. I really like the P2 color fade.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh ok. Thank you, i like the fork, what kind is it?


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

seems to be a marzocchi dj series


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

'08 DJ series.

I don't like the colour scheme at all.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

woahhh! That's awesome! Me like! Too bad that fork is destined to be absolute crap, but stick on a white argyle or gold label jump series, and whaddaya know?!? 

I imagine you don't like it snaky, let's see, what are the colors of your bike again? Black, red, grey, black, black . . .  

looks like spec'd is makin the cranks for that bike, like spec'd is doing for everything now.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Jan 5, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> Too bad that fork is destined to be absolute crap


What? I find it hard to believe that you have ridden or tested any of the 08 Marzocchi DJs, so how would you know.....?

Just because you may have ridden one doesn't mean you've ridden them all...


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bunsincunsin said:


> What? I find it hard to believe that you have ridden or tested any of the 08 Marzocchi DJs, so how would you know.....?
> 
> Just because you may have ridden one doesn't mean you've ridden them all...


It's a DJ3 (spring/elastomer) for the 08 session. Crap.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Dirt Jumper 4 and i love mine, it's awesome.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> woahhh! That's awesome! Me like! Too bad that fork is destined to be absolute crap, but stick on a white argyle or gold label jump series, and whaddaya know?!?
> 
> I imagine you don't like it snaky, let's see, what are the colors of your bike again? Black, red, grey, black, black . . .
> 
> looks like spec'd is makin the cranks for that bike, like spec'd is doing for everything now.


Orange red and white on the same bike don't quite tickle my fancy.

I like orange, I don't like the colours that were put with it.


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

HOLY EFF! that looks sick IMO. I'm about to get a 2006 within the week but now I'm wondering if I should wait for the 2008. 2006 is like $650 here... how much would I be looking at for a 2008 model?


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

About $700-$770 for the P1 maybe $900-$1000 for a P2..


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

From the three or so bikes I've tried with Dirt Jam forks, I've found the dampening is MUCH better than ones with Dj 3.5's. Odd how that was . . . But they were wayyy to soft, the Dirt Jams.

and, anyway, the 06 had a dirt jam.


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

Other than the look... are we looking at a big diff in specs from 06' ~ 08'?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

def. fork, and mebbe hubs, and prolly seat

oh, different crank too. The 08 crank looks pretty nice actually, compared to earlier cranks, like the Fuse crankset but made for a dif. BB with a bash guard. If it's the fuse crank, then its 3-piece cr-mo, so . . .


----------

